# Hello



## jyson (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey there, I'm Jason. I've been breeding rats and mice for years, mainly for my snakes. Its been awhile since I had mice though, but just got back into them. Oddly though, I'm having a lot of difficulty finding morphs in my area.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, Jason!

We call mice "varieties" rather than "morphs" because hardly any of them are on/off genes like morphs in herps. Most of them require selective breeding to get it looking like the nice pictures on the internet.

That handled, where are you that you're having trouble finding nice mice? There are definitely pockets of the world with no breeders (or at least none on the internet!), but they're few and far between! I'm glad you found us here! It'll no doubt make it easier for you to find your locals.


----------

